# Recent pics of Mr Huginn! It's been a while.



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

It's been at least a few months since I have posted and I wanted to show you all how Huginn has grown! He's getting so big, weighs somewhere between 42-48lbs and is between 22-23inches. My big boy. 

































Look at those legs!

















Anyway, sorry the photos are so big. I just wanted to share my big boy that no longer looks like a puppy!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

He is gorgeous, I love the cat kiss picture they match :smile:


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Same as above, LOVE the pic with the cat. He is one gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! Is he still on raw? I remember that he had some issues in the beginning and I hope that all worked out.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is so leggy. I saw a picture of Keeva that made her look super leggy too. I've never seen such legs on BC but it could be the photos. He definitely looks like an athletic dog!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> He is so leggy. I saw a picture of Keeva that made her look super leggy too. I've never seen such legs on BC but it could be the photos. He definitely looks like an athletic dog!


Border Collies dont have a set appearance, other then being about 10.9 ratio of body length to height, and of course should be workable, proper weight for a working dog and some other guide lines.
Those with more sporty lines tend to be more leg then body, which is what Kee and Hugz's lines are semi heavy on.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Border Collies dont have a set appearance, other then being about 10.9 ratio of body length to height, and of course should be workable, proper weight for a working dog and some other guide lines.
> Those with more sporty lines tend to be more leg then body, which is what Kee and Hugz's lines are semi heavy on.


I guess for some reason I would assume that they would need to have a more medium length leg for working. Then again I am not a BC expert


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I guess for some reason I would assume that they would need to have a more medium length leg for working. Then again I am not a BC expert


Well sport lines are less for working more so for...well sports(agility, flyball, etc), thus the more leg!:wink:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

SOOOO cute!!!! I love the leggy ones.. I prefer that over the longer bodied ones at shows. But then, I love leggy dogs LOL.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Huginn looks great!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Well sport lines are less for working more so for...well sports(agility, flyball, etc), thus the more leg!:wink:


I was thinking about how they get down when herding. I would think a long leg would hinder that. I didn't know that there was a difference between working, conformation AND sport BC. They sound like the Quarter horse of the dog world LOL Interesting to know all that


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, Huginn has grown up! What a lovely looking pup he's turned out to be. You must be thrilled with him. I love the picture of him with the cat too, so cute. Thanks for the update and the pic's.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

He's a good looking boy! I love the pic with the cat, it's cute they have similar markings


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Its been a long time since I have been online, I'm finally able to be back on a regular basis!

Thank you for all the positive comments. I really do love the picture of him with the cat who's name is "Friend." He is a very leggy pup, part of that is his growth stage and part of it is his breeding. I'm learning there are a lot of variation in leg length, however a few conformation experts have said he isn't necessarily leggy because the ratios still work out correctly, its mostly that his body hasn't filled out yet. But he does look more like he is built for agility. However, I'm learning that ability to crouch really doesnt have much to do with length of leg and more with ability. It's all the complicated ratios. They are a very versatile breed though with no exact conformation standard, unless you look at the AKC. Each of the different sports have different desired types though. 
Anyway, zombie thread . . .


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep lots a lots of different looks around here. My dads last pup is like yours very leggy. Here no one cares how they look as much as how good of a herder they are.

He sure has grown up.


----------

